# Skerp maak van broad heads



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Wat gebruik julle om die broad heads skerp te maak?

Ek het baie gesukkel die laaste jaar maar het uit eindelik iets gekry wat vir my werk.

Warthog blade sharpners met hulle diamant steen.

Ek het 'n draai gaan maak by hulle uitstalling by die Aimskou en hulle het my gou gewys hoe dit reg op gestel word.

Nou slyp ek my lemme teen 25 grade en dis vlym skerp.

My jag messe kry die selfde medisyne.

Die probleem is nou dat as die lem gly is dit te laat en dan loop die bloed.

Het 'n klomp merke om dit te bewys:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Gebruik ook die Warthog gesien die Lanskey werk ook baie goed


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hier is die warthog in aksie.

Kan nou skeer met die mes as ek wil.










Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek slyp met die Lansky. My broadheads raak skerp maar ek is nie heeltemal tevrede nie. Ek sal na die Warthog kyk.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Wat lekker is vd die Warthog is dat daar 'n leer strop saam kom.

As jy klaar die lem geslyp het vat die strop die laaste burr af.

Het ook 'n lansky en was ook nie gelukkig oor die skerp maak van broad heads nie.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Het maar nog altyd 'n Lansky gebuik, die Warthog lyk na die beter opsie om die lemme werklik skerp te kry.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

A bench grinder. Left wheel has a very fine grinding wheel and the right is leather. Leaves my B/Heads shaving sharp!


----------

